
Scientists should never be censored - nickb
http://www.spiked-online.com/index.php?/site/article/3998/
======
patrickg-zill
First, let this and other examples show that backing down from what you
believe, won't save you or your position if you get embroiled in a
controversy. So now he looks like a coward in addition to looking prejudiced.

Second, there is no correlation between IQ and being morally upright, from my
experience (and I doubt that there are many studies on it either). And what he
was complaining about are the high rates of corruption in African governments,
which is about morals, not IQ.

~~~
cglee
"there is no correlation between IQ and being morally upright"

That's why being smart isn't the most important attribute to look for in
people.

------
DocSavage
Watson has retired: <http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/25/science/25cnd-
watson.html>

Watson's original statement seems like yet another attempt to take bell curves
(of IQ vs race in this case) and treat them like delta functions. Reminds me
of ability vs age arguments in some YC threads.

~~~
falsestprophet
I don't think that anyone is about to confuse a bell curve with a delta
function.

~~~
DocSavage
They do it everytime they make blanket statements like one race is more
intelligent than another or people at 20 solve problems better than people at
50.

------
emmett
But that doesn't mean they should be able to say any foolish thing that
wanders into their head.

------
amichail
My solution to discrimination of this sort:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=69744>

